# 2007 350Z "SET SPEED" light blinking



## maxz (Dec 22, 2016)

SSL(set speed light) is blinking and the CC(cruise control) won't engage.
When the light IS NOT blinking the CC works.

Any feedback in trouble shooting this issue is appreciated


----------



## maxz (Dec 22, 2016)

problem was the CC switch attached to the clutch pedal.they go out of adjustment.re adjusting is a simple DIY job.


----------

